# Post your Spooky pics!



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, just want to see how many people own a spooky. I can proudly say I own two, a Pitboss and Metalhead, love them both equally so i won't offend either one I'll post some pics soon of mine when i get my camera back. Really would like to see some nice Darksides and Junebugs, i think my next bike will be a Darkside, but can't find any of them anywhere. Enough of my rambling, post your spooky bike pics!!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Sadly, I no longer own it. But loved it when I did.


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice! The metalhead frames always looked coolest in black. Mines baby poo brown, but i love it none the less. Keep posting your pics everyone!!!


----------



## SimonConnell (May 11, 2004)

Ooh, I still lust after a L / XL Dark Side


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

Check this one out, can't tell exactly what size, looks big. I emailed him about it, thinking i could get the frame cheap, but he still wants $800. I really wasnt digging the white frame either.

Does anyone know if the Darkside frames were made in a smaller size? Anyone know some more history on these frames, or what colors they were painted?

Lets see some more pictures we can drool over!!


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

a link to what i'm talking about might help... i r smart... http://providence.craigslist.org/bik/225326690.html


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

*96 darkside*

I own a 96 Darkside, its an 18" frame. I love the bike.










It's built up with XTR V-Brakes, XT rear hub, tiogra straight pull 1x front hub to a 217 rim, cooks cranks, XC Pro thumb shifters and 8 speed XT rear.

What happened to the brothers who ran it?

-Joe

I got the edge that'll never dull.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

BottomFeeder said:


> Check this one out, can't tell exactly what size, looks big. I emailed him about it, thinking i could get the frame cheap, but he still wants $800. I really wasnt digging the white frame either.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Darkside frames were made in a smaller size? Anyone know some more history on these frames, or what colors they were painted?
> 
> Lets see some more pictures we can drool over!!


eyeballing the pic i would say 19in w/ 23.something top tube. anyone 6ft?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Man, IMHO he wants way too much for that. Its got LX on it for chrisssake.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

BottomFeeder said:


> Does anyone know if the Darkside frames were made in a smaller size? Anyone know some more history on these frames, or what colors they were painted?


I had the pleasure of going up to the Danburry CT factory and buying mine, meeting the guys and even Frank the welder.

The frames are made out of Eastom Custom Elite tubing, made by Frank the Welder. The stickers wear out like you can't imagine. they ride great though.

-Joe


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

ameybrook said:


> Man, IMHO he wants way too much for that. Its got LX on it for chrisssake.


As cool as the frame is, he'd be lucky to get 1/2 the asking price (1/3 would probably be more reasonable).


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

I know, that's real steep. I got my never ridden, completly mint pitboss frame for $500 when i called from our shop to another. Which was a pretty good deal. Anyone know what the sizes ran on the Darkside frames? Maybe they are all that big because i've honestly never seen a medium-ish or small one. I could get some pics of my two bikes, but the metalhead doesn't have the front wheel one as i sent it back for Chris King warranty service, so ill take some pictures when i get the wheel back this week. The weather is pretty crappy here, so the pics will probablly be in my cramped garage. 

Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*dang i hope this works....*


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*non drive and hanging*


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

that's one sweet paint job man! Reminds me of my van's checkerboard shoes. Cool stuff!!!


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

Check out the custom emrbroidered hat i had made. it really came out nice. My friend makes custom print shirts and hats and stuff, so i had him make me some cool shirts and the sweet hat. It's funny when people read it and you hear them say "What's faster than your mom??". Good stuff, keep posting pics!!! 

Front of the hat


Back/bottom of the hat


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

Just found this cool pic of a bandwagon frame. Anyone know what the difference is between the bandwagon and a metalhead frame? That sure looks the close to the same as my metalhead frame. And to make it more confusing, which one was the junebug frame??


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

BottomFeeder said:


> Just found this cool pic of a bandwagon frame. Anyone know what the difference is between the bandwagon and a metalhead frame? That sure looks the close to the same as my metalhead frame. And to make it more confusing, which one was the junebug frame??


iirc they were both cheaper versions of the other frames.
junebug = cheaper darkside , bandwagon = cheaper metalhead , the pitboss was an overbuilt darkside(for clydesdales).


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

"A poison-free mind puts fear in the man without even raising your fist."


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*baby blue pit boss*

gimme two days and I will post pics of my baby blue Pit Boss.

I had one new back in 2000, sold it (for some stupid reason), regretted selling it for 6 years, then found another one exactly the same on ebay and bought it on the spot. my lovely spooky is back.

my friend has an older white Project-X frame, but it was never built up. I think we have it among friends up in Seattle being built up as a sidecar racer.

pics to come...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

geoffss said:


> gimme two days and I will post pics of my baby blue Pit Boss.
> pics to come...


Two days!? WTF mate?


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

I had a choice when I bought my john deere green pitboss frame to get a blue one. Almost wish i got the blue, those always looked really sweet!! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Two days!? WTF mate?


I am having my pictures painted...

Im staying at my parents house tonight, no laptop with me

pic will come, dont worry, i like Spooky.

If I have a pic of my old Spooky shirts I will post them. My "The Mothership" shirt is the best.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

BottomFeeder said:


> Front of the hat
> 
> 
> Back/bottom of the hat


That's sweet! I had that tshirt, and the shirt with the ace of spades with a fist with an X in it. I also still have the xspookyx sweatshirt with "posion free" on the back.

-Joe


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

geoffss said:


> I am having my pictures painted...
> 
> Im staying at my parents house tonight, no laptop with me
> 
> ...


Anyway i could get you to scan the shirts too? Or maybe even just big pics of the shirts or something.I want to get a bunch of new shirts to wear around the shop i work at, but only have one of the original ones, and it's pretty stretched and wrecked. My friend works for a t-shirt place that I can get some done there.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

yea, ok i be home tonight. 

i think all i got is pics of the original baby blue frame i had. i can gets some better ones of the "new" baby blue bike. i have good pics of the project x and my friends small black pitboss that he had breifly. 

i will have to dig out the t-shirts or find the photos. i know i kept the spooky t-shirts or at least took a pic of it. i wore the snot out of them because they were such rad shirts. 
-ride with your friends
-the mothership


the last time i saw a Spooky tent at a race was Big Bear Norba in 2000? I wish i had bought more clothes from them instead of having money to eat 

i really really like this thread:thumbsup:


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

BottomFeeder said:


> My friend works for a t-shirt place that I can get some done there.


if i can get some good pics, i will buy some shirts too.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*my friends Pit Boss*


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

:tears: wearing a spooky t-shirt right now and staring at the rear triangle of one of my Spooky 'cross frames.

What Happened to Chris and Kevin?

After finally turning a profit (and owing money to every vendor in the industry) they closed up shop. Kevin ( the taller more irish looking one) left to be a marketing exec at Rockstar Video games (Rockstar was a silent partner in Spooky for the last year of their existence) Kevin quit that after a few months to work with his dad at the title company.

Chris has been running a skateshop/park and genreally spending time with the wife, ferret and kids.


Spookys I still have
2 broken Darksides
my mom's Junebug (she rules) 
btw the Junebugs were EXACTLY the same as Darksides, except they used a replaceable droput from Nova. They were supposed to be made of ELAN but never were, and they filled orders with Program tubing. A big money looser.
A metalhead (retired to the FTW museum)
2 Pitbosses (17" blue and one of my custom sized 19" ones in polished)
the 19" is my current 29/26 ss woods bike
2 Supertouch cross frames (54 and 57, I couldn't decide on fit)
A custom 'cross frame- Boralyn tubing, darkside dropouts etc... (the Boralyn stuff cracked pretty quickly, may not have been properly cured... The first frame I ever designed)
'97 Project X (cracked and in the FTW museum)

Over the last 2 years Frank has collected all the Spooky's. He is starting now on the Yeti's he worked on.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

geoffss said:


> if i can get some good pics, i will buy some shirts too.


Please guys, don't sell replica T-Shirts. Kevin still owns and protects the name... If you are going to get shirts made, please make them only for your personal consumption....


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

SuspectDevice said:


> Please guys, don't sell replica T-Shirts. Kevin still owns and protects the name... If you are going to get shirts made, please make them only for your personal consumption....


Any chance of getting some legit shirt repro's from the man himself?


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

SuspectDevice said:


> Please guys, don't sell replica T-Shirts. Kevin still owns and protects the name... If you are going to get shirts made, please make them only for your personal consumption....


Don't worry, i'm only making a few for myself. I have lots of respect for my spooky's, and everyone who had anything to do with the bike company. The only other thing I would get made is replacment stickers for my frames down the road, because original decals are impossible to find in sets. I'll try and get some pics of my two bikes tonight. Man, last night we got almost 2' of snow overnight. And of course the snow plow people at my apt. don't do anything until 11am, so i have to uncover my garage from waist high snow drifts. Big fun.:madmax:


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

These are the Spooky two shirts I own. Hands down my favorite shirts I own too.

First one is the back of one i had made. Came out pretty cool, it took me forever to draw out the chainring logos, but somehow i got them to look pretty good.

The second picture if of the back of my old spooky shirt. The font on the original one is a little bolder, but the one i made looks pretty close.

The third pic if the front of my original spooky shirt, pretty beat up and stretched out unfortunatly. I never even noticed the little straightedge symbol on one of the guys hands at the top until now. Pretty cool stuff. Says "Punk rock owned and operated since 1994" if you can't read it, it's all wearing off. If you click the picture, it gets a little bigger to see the little X on the guys hand.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

SuspectDevice said:


> Please guys, don't sell replica T-Shirts. Kevin still owns and protects the name... If you are going to get shirts made, please make them only for your personal consumption....


Totally understandable.:thumbsup:

They really were my favorite shirts to wear. They either had something utterly silly or a really cool message.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

This is really bad pic of the Pit Boss I picked up off of ebay last spring. It was covered in ski equipment stickers , had some wacky component and cockpit setup, and looked in pretty bad shape. when i asked the shipped to have a bike shop box it up to ship from Philly, they instead taped a few boxes together and with no padding the shoved everything in. when it arrived at my doorstep the pedals were sticking out the sides of the box and the frame was a little scratched up, as well as some of the components.

I cleaned the stickers off, put on some better parts, squishy seat and hi rise bars and gave it to my dad to ride around on. I have a spare seatpost and saddle, as well as stem and lo-rise bar to swap out when I want to ride it.

I even found a full frame sticker kit for one of the Spooky BMX frames? I might have the frame repainted baby blue because its chipped in parts and the red stickers dont look as good as the mirrored stickers i have spares of.

pics of the bike now and the sticker kit to follow, as well as some other goodies...


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

That drives me nuts! Why do people slap stickers all over sweet bikes!? Sweet bike though!!


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

BottomFeeder said:


> That drives me nuts! Why do people slap stickers all over sweet bikes!? Sweet bike though!!


It also had a gnarly old tire zip tied to the chainstay and also to the downtube by the BB??? Like a bashguard on the DT of a mod trials bike? WTF? 

It took a lot of time and acetone to take of many of the low quality stickers slapped all over the frame. Paperbacked and lots of glue:madman:

this is the box it came in...










The pedals were still on!!!










I will post up pics of the cleaned up bike soon, I promise!


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

Another view of my friends medium dark kelly green Pit Boss. He didnt ride it for very long as it was a little too short and had too aggressive of a geometry for him. His shoes hit the front wheel a lot, but I always thought it was a pretty sick bike. He had it the same time I had my first baby blue PB. West Coast Spooky love!


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

Hahahahaha, nice. We give out free bike boxes to people if they ask at the shop here, and so do most of the other local bike shops. We get them from newly built bikes, and toss out the boxes they came in. Did you get any money back from the buy you bought it from or anything? Or left him some nasty feedback?


----------



## Tanker Kranker (Dec 13, 2005)

Not much to contribute as far as bike photos, but I really like all that have been posted so far. I was fortunate to ride for Spooky in 1997. Lived about 45 minutes away from the factory, so I was able to spend some time with Chris, Kevin and FTW. I had one of the early Project X frames for DH, and they gave me a Darkside for DS (Metalhead wasn't developed yet). 

All I have left are some decals and promo items. They sent me to Big Bear, CA for the inaugural Winter X-Games, and used a picture in the catalog.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

Tanker Kranker said:


> Not much to contribute as far as bike photos, but I really like all that have been posted so far. I was fortunate to ride for Spooky in 1997. Lived about 45 minutes away from the factory, so I was able to spend some time with Chris, Kevin and FTW. I had one of the early Project X frames for DH, and they gave me a Darkside for DS (Metalhead wasn't developed yet).
> 
> All I have left are some decals and promo items. They sent me to Big Bear, CA for the inaugural Winter X-Games, and used a picture in the catalog.


Lee Jones!? It's Mickey the XC grom. All grown up (as much as bicycles allow).


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*The scanner works now...*

Frame stickers (for the Spooky BMX frame???) bought on ebay last year. They will be going on my Pit Boss after I have it repainted. Yummy :thumbsup:



GRRRR:madman: Imageshack wont let me upload the image with the prismatic Spooky stickers.....give it a day


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

*My Spookys*

Hi, finally got around to taking pictures of my two Spookys. Check the decal of my name on the seatstay of my Pitboss. Yep, you wish you had that. Check out "bikenames.com" they make custom decals for your bike, for really cheap. Extremely nice and helpful people there, they actually said if I ever needed new Spooky decals, I could have them made with them with the same fonts and stuff, and they're rub on decals not just stickers. Anyways, here's my babies. Click them, they get bigger on the Imageshack website.

Also just finished building a new Mavic EX721 CD 36h rim to a Hadley 12mm bolt on axle. I really like this hub, almost as nice as my other fun bolt king hub, and seems to have killer engagement like the king too. I'm really impressed on how nice the hub is to work on also, glad I didn't have to drop another $150 to buy a tool kit to overhaul it like the king hub too.

Pitboss


Pitboss 2


Pitboss Seatstay


Metalhead


Metalhead/Hadley View


Metalhead Front/Side


Metalhead/Fox Talas 36


Anyways, thanks for looking, would love to get some comments on my beloved bikes!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh, almost forgot. When i replaced the stickers on my metalhead, i scanned the original black rectangle ones. I kept them really big and hig resolution, maybe someone else could use them to get some made, as these might be a bit harder to find.



Direct link is ---> https://img393.imageshack.us/img393/1354/1008bw2cw1.jpg


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

BottomFeeder said:


> Hi, finally got around to taking pictures of my two Spookys.
> 
> Pitboss


Was that a stock color? Siiick!

Nice to see these old steeds upgraded to new components:thumbsup:


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

yep, it came kind of a john deere green. I'm such a dork, i painted the little indicators on my xtr shift pods matching green instead of orange


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

C'mon, let's see some more pics!!! Don't let this thread die..._Don't let it die..._


----------



## Greyson45 (Sep 13, 2005)

SuspectDevice said:


> Please guys, don't sell replica T-Shirts. Kevin still owns and protects the name... If you are going to get shirts made, please make them only for your personal consumption....


If Kevin is still protecting the name, he should make right by all of the owners with broken frames bearing that name that should have been covered under warranty. Not to mention all the folks looking for replacement parts. The Spooky design was great (and can easily be replicated) and the aesthetic/image was cool, but their business sense and loyalty to customers seemed pretty beat.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Wasn't the FS'er called the Project X? A buddy of mine had one, anyone else? I'll bug him, see if he has pics. That thing was sick.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*yup*



MendonCycleSmith said:


> Wasn't the FS'er called the Project X? A buddy of mine had one, anyone else? I'll bug him, see if he has pics. That thing was sick.


I have a couple pics to upload of a Project X my friend has.

It is currently in Seattle being ressurected. It had a non-standard rear brake mount, and a wacky rear spacing, plus the Risse shock was a POS.

But man, it is a burly looking bike, I cant wait to ride it again:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

geoffss said:


> Another view of my friends medium dark kelly green Pit Boss. He didnt ride it for very long as it was a little too short and had too aggressive of a geometry for him. His shoes hit the front wheel a lot, but I always thought it was a pretty sick bike. He had it the same time I had my first baby blue PB. West Coast Spooky love!


Hahahah!

Does DH know you're posting dorky pictures of him?

What year was that at SOC?


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Hahahah!
> 
> Does DH know you're posting dorky pictures of him?
> 
> What year was that at SOC?


Well DH, or The Lama, never surfs MTBR so I am sure he wont see this 

I think it was the '01 SOC? Damian did the short course, with a high fever. My other friends did trials and one did DH and DS. He didnt want to camp out at Laguna Seca with my friends, so we shacked up at a bed-and-breakfast over in Carmel Valley. It was very romantic 

He hated this Spooky, but he bought one because I had one, I think? It was the coolest dark green color. I wish I had a job back then because I would have bought it from him.

He remembers calling them to order a derailer hanger, and all he could hear over the phone was super loud East Coast Hardcore untill someone turned it down.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*Project X*

Circa 2001



more to come...


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*Original Pit Boss*

Circa 2001 before it was sold...





along side my Yeti Road Project (still have that bike)


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Why did they called the brand "spooky" what is it that is so horrorful about the bikes they built?


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

I think the name Spooky came from one of the owners who had that name from college. Not sure if it's right, but I remember someone telling me that.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

BottomFeeder said:


> I think the name Spooky came from one of the owners who had that name from college. Not sure if it's right, but I remember someone telling me that.


Kevin is friends with Paul Miller, aka DJ Spooky. Plus it is short and looks funny on t-shirts.

ps. Found a big stack of prismatic vinyl downtube stickers last night!


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

So Suspect... willing to sell two sets of them? I've been trying to get a new set for my pitboss forever, and i can't get a set made with the cool prismatic stuff on it. Could use a new set for my metalhead too, the non-driveside sticker has a big black plasticy scratch on it.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

*spooky pron*

Pics: 
































please excuse the pedals.


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice darkside xjoex. Never seen a spooky with downtube stickers like that, what year is it? Sweet looking ride none the less!!


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks!

I picked it up from the danbury factory in June of 96. They stickered it up while we ate fake chicken from the chinese place around the corner!

-Joe

And the spooky sweatshirt


----------



## BottomFeeder (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice! The shirt looks like its in pretty good shape. I know I wore out my spooky shirts in less than a year for wearing them around the shop so much. Cool stuff, never seen a sweatshirt like that before!


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

I rode my Pit-Boss today (and x-mas day). 

Just thought I would let you know...












(gratuitous bump)


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

I can't bring myself to sell any of this stuff, as it is pretty much all that is left of my youth....









































If anyone needs better pictures of any of the decals let me know, I stepped into the 21st centurty with a digi cam


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

BottomFeeder said:


> Nice darkside xjoex. Never seen a spooky with downtube stickers like that, what year is it? Sweet looking ride none the less!!


Joes bike is from '95 or pre-june '96 Looks nice.

THose stickers sucked. I remember the MN national in '97 I had those stickers on my bike, put them on before the race. By the end of the race they were completely white. That race was epic!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

sell everything, suspect. set yourself free.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh please let me scan the darkside sticker and the head tube sticker.... please. I'll give them back, I swear.... 

-Joe


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

xjoex said:


> Oh please let me scan the darkside sticker and the head tube sticker.... please. I'll give them back, I swear....
> 
> -Joe


You wan the old font darkside sticker right?
I don't have a head tube sticker from the era of your other stuff though... 
send me your address to [email protected] and i'll send em out.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

geoffss said:


> Circa 2001
> 
> 
> 
> more to come...


Do you have a '97 X? That would be the missing one! FTW and I have the almost all accounted for..


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

SuspectDevice said:


> Joes bike is from '95 or pre-june '96 Looks nice.
> 
> THose stickers sucked. I remember the MN national in '97 I had those stickers on my bike, put them on before the race. By the end of the race they were completely white. That race was epic!


Oh yeah those stickers are soft like butta.

You are on with your dates, I purchased it July 4th, 1996.

-Joe


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

maybe you can't tell...








but I am rocking a male pattern baldness haircut in this picture.

Floyd Landis shaved my head in 1997 after I lost a bet relating to a skid contest in West Virgina...

Working on a kinda complete Spooky bikes history for you guys....


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

I just found some floppy discs containing the old Spooky website. After going over to 3 colleges trying to find a machine that would read them unearthed, like the Rosetta Stone, are the prototypes for my idea of "cool" in the bike industry. Pull no punches, and with no further ado, Witness the charged rantings of Sensei Adam Mitchell from the April 2000 news section of www.spookycycles.com....
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In case you may not have noticed, we are offering complete bike packages via the website. It is an issue that becomes very touchy when discussed with dealers, but is an issue that most other industries hold no qualms about. I'm gonna save the cyber-statistics for the Industry Newspapers. I will give you some Spooky Stats though. We receive anywhere up to 600 hits per day on this site. Now let's be outlandish and say that one third of those hits are for our Graffiti Wall, the rest have been catapulted through some search engine or taxied through someone¹s Links page. The traditional way of reaching your customers was to stuff an envelope with catalog, a sticker then drool on some stamp and hand it off to Oscar the Mail Man. So, for numbers sake, let's say that those "Fresh" hits account for four hundred catalogs that we "Could have" sent out. Monetarily speaking, at $3.73 (Production cost for each catalog), $.80 for shipping, $.90 (Our cost again) for that "Free" sticker, $.05 for the manila envelope, $.15 (Per catalog) to pay young Joey to sit around and fill envelopes, and finally, because Oscar don't like bulk one of us has to deliver the pile to the nearest Post Office (There ain't one in Brewster), roughly $1.50 per package gas and shop time. Let's add all this up...........It' costs Spooky $7.13 cents to send you a "Free" catalog. Back to the Internet thing . That's comes to $2,852 in Spooky dollars getting catalogs to each of those Internet Customers. Saved. Earned. Free Pizza on fridays.

When one of those four hundred potential customers goes to our site, reviews our products, then goes to the Dealer List only to find that the nearest shop would involve a plane ticket they get discouraged and may move on. They could call the factory or Email us, then what? "Go to your favorite shop and have them order info from us?". Then hear from that Dealer, "Why pay fifteen hundred bucks and wait a few weeks, when you can spend half that and get this complete XT bike right now, with glitter paint and all?". Now let's be hypothetical and say that that customer follows through and orders a Spooky through that shop. That Dealer just made $500 off a product that they didn't put any cash outlay on, didn't invest any interest in, didn't sell the customer on, never even stopped at our Interbike booth and will never talk to us again until the next one of their customers goes to our web site or sees an article on us. There are some damn good shops out there today, but unfortunately the majority of them are dangling from someone else's **** and being told what to sell, how to sell and how much they need to sell or they can't sell. Not true? Am I starting to make you boil? Pick up any copy of BRAIN and read. How may Mom and Pop shops are getting eight balled by some 27 year old sales geek in a California office. How many times have you read about Mongeese getting "Thrown Out" of their shop. ********. Just about every shop I go into has them still. They have to. It's what the kids want. Bread and Butter. Name Brand Recognition. The straightest frames in the world. Paul Newman Technology. They sell bikes made in China, owned by a firm that markets tennis balls, car tires, lollipops and women's lingerie. What do you expect? Don't try and hold us to their par, companies like Independent Fab, Intense and Spooky are a different breed of animal and the same demands and obligations can't be expected (They can be laughed at by us though). But yet still, they are. I hear shops complain all day, "Oh we don't stock their bikes beca they sell to Irvine/Direct/Mail Order. Whatever.' I have spent countless days on the road visiting shops, trying to sell our product and I have definitely witnessed a pattern among dealers. The young involved shop owner who is not afraid to market in any direction to expand his market share and customer base, taking chances with new niche markets and staying on top of what kind of customer he doesn't have, is selling big numbers in high margin products. Customers are traveling to visit their shop. They are generating profit from every direction. They are creating their scene. The shops which are run the old fashion way, have no idea what is going on around them, where the trails are and who is spending their paychecks. They're lucky if they get a few shop rats that have a clue and "Allow" them to order some custom stuff for their use and turn around to tell the customers that they are a dealer of those products. They say things in a mundane tone, like "No, we don't have those type of customers" (I like that one) or, "Are customers looking for that kind of bike?", "Where do people use that?", "We stay away from that stuff" , "I see your stuff everywhere, but I wouldn't be able to sell those", "If a customer wants something, I know where to contact you.' . Yup.

It's obvious to everyone that the purchasing trends are changing, shops that are more cutting edge with their approach to marketing and product lines are selling big money stuff. They're not afraid. The Internet is booming and people are making alot of money there. We are not going to be told how to sell our product, who to sell them to and when. We have seen that shops that get involved with us at a level higher than "Uh frame", make money and we will always be pushing customers their way. That's truth. In order for our customer base to grow, bikes need to get out there and if shops won't do it because their too wound up in semantics, then we'll do it ourselves. We ain't gonna get on our knees for some washed up used car sales man that just so happened to land his a** in the bike industry.

"Are you ready for some Rockin Roll?"

We are just about ready to unleash a few new frames on you people, but the photos and minor details come later. Four years ago we unveiled the Metalhead at Interbike. It got laughed at by all but a few. Now, because of the market that we, along with DIRT and a select few Brits have created, hardtail dirt riding is becoming the fastest growing niche in the MTB world. Wrist slaps to the US mags for rejecting the Metalhead reviews because "We wouldn't know what to compare it to.", or "Our customers aren't interested in that." Bollocks. The Metalhead was undoubtedly the pioneer as far as the slalom/playbike goes. Introducing the Spooky Motorhead!! A three to seven inch travel Metalhead, accepting 24" - 26" tires and have room for the 3" wides! Built with the same integrity as the Metalhead but made specifically for the Bicycle Supercross. The first bike of this kind made in the states. Stay tuned to the site for this information. Since we're talking about the Metalhead and the growth in popularity among those styles of bikes, I'll mention how many companies have made direct rip off's of it. Mostly in Europe, because this style of riding has yet to touch down in the states, every company has made a feeble attempt at claiming bragging rights over this style bike. Even one of our comrades over on this side of the pond said in a European mag that the Metalhead was a copy of their Chameleon - A scaley little lizard that changes it's color and attitude to suit what ever's going on around them in order to stay alive. Guess again suckers, the Metalhead was being ridden and was in production four years ago. Were they even making bikes...Oh, sorry...Having bikes made for them four years ago? One of the biggest problems with the Metalhead is it's price. We know it. We resist the temptation that others a forced into, to use lawn furniture tubing for their bikes. We form all our stuff in house from round tubing, and machine our small parts from block to finish. You may not care but we do. They make good money hand over feet having made for them, while we make s*** money making good bikes feet over hand.

This slingshots me into an issue that I feel compelled to talk about, so if you don't like to hear my babble skip this paragraph. That is the issue of price. Cost. Value. Too expensive. It has been an issue since day one. "Hey Spooky, did you ever think about bringing the cost of you frames down?" We hear it every day, all day - as if that person is shedding light on an issue that was overlooked. "I know a way you guys can sell more frames." No you don't. Even our bud Steve Peat asked us on the Graf Wall why our s*** was so pricey. I'm not going to bore anyone with the pricing breakdowns of labor, materials, tooling, space and machinery carrying costs. f***, we could just skip all that and send our napkins to the Taiwanese and just wipe the cob webs off to take photos of our machines for ads. The Metalheads retail price would go from $1100 to $500 overnight. Even if you are not a Metalhead owner, do you want this to happen? The bike would be made from lawn furniture. "I really want a Metalhead, but Spooky are out of their minds for what they're asking. I'll get the soandso for $250." Most of you reading this ride a bike made overseas whether you know it or not. "No man, my bikes made in the states." Wrong. Most bikes with "MADE IN THE USA" decals on them are produced as sub assemblies overseas and sent to a Chinese owned tacking shop in California and taped together by some hombre on a six month vacation from Nogales. No one has a problem spending $2000 on a hardtail Titanium Seven. As they shouldn't, it's a beautiful bike. Are the demands of XC more than those of the DS rider who takes his Azonic frame to the dirt trails on weekdays and BMX races it on Thursdays? No. Would you expect a person who is a serious XC racer to pay $300 on their tricked out frame that they expect to race for a full season and not be concerned of the frame's integrity? No way. In my opinion those frames that are being made for DS, and SuperX should be twice the price of high end XC because the strength demands are twice of that expected XC bike. And if you're gonna whimper about it, pick another sport. I hear this often, "Well at $300 I can just buy another frame when I break this one, that's tough for a $1100 frame." What the f*** kind of train in thought is that? When you over shoot some eight foot doubles at thirty miles and hour, is that bike worth your savings? Think about it. A sheared top tube in your leg and a new rack of dentures ain't worth $300 homeboy....

100% USA & 100% Love: it's the only way we know how to do things. we build bikes because we like them. we don't have a group of suits to answer to. we don't worry about what other manufacturers are doing. we don't need to spend tons of cash on advertising. we don't need a $100,000 team truck and a VIP area for cool people. of course we are a business and we need to make money to survive, but we try to do it for the right reasons. you won't see a spooky with the latest hoopty suspension configuration, what you will see is stuff that is straight forward and designed to serve a specific purpose. we have come a long way in the last 4 years and it is because of all the people who supported us. we can't say thanks! loud enough and no matter what is going on, we will always go out of our way for all of you. we have been punk rock owned and operated from day one and we have and always will try to promote a positive lifestyle and positive attitude. we grew up in a scene where for the most part, people tried to support each other. we would like to see more support between the companies and people who are into bikes because they like bikes, not because they are trying to make a fast buck. support the shops, manufacturers and promoters who are trying to make our sport last, not the ones who will pull out when the cash dries up. Spooky is about supporting your local scene and never forgetting where you roots are. Your scene is what you make it. You don't have to live up to someone else's opinion of what bike you should ride, how you ride it or where you ride it. Some other companies promote our sport as a coolness contest, we just think it's a hell of a good time.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Where are they now? Spooky Team, Circa '97

Beau Lambert XC Captain --- Runs Rye Airfield, thanks Beau!

Mike Patrick XC ----- Pro XC racer for Fisher, Professional Male Model (really)

Jen Dial XC ---- After becoming one of the top us 'cross chicks disappears into marriage. Still short and demanding most likely though.

Mickey Denoncourt XC-- Thats me!

Bill Henke XC--- Still racing sport! Yeah Bill!

Steven Brown XC--- Farmer is still large and in charge in Tampa

Jack Neeley DH Captain--- Anyone from CT seen Jack lately? He looks like a big bear and likes to go fast.

Lars Tribus DH--- Still Killing everyone

Chris Peck DH--- Retired and working for Cannondale?

Todd Bosch DH--- Keeping pink leathers alive

Eden Jackson DH--- Has disappeared along with her brother, DH needs the Jacksons back.

Mike Hartlove DH--- Runs the MAC Dh series, Racers Edge team and builds the best 4x tracks around

Alex Little DS Captain--- Working Construction?

Joe Carlino DS---- Films for DHproductions

Lance Trappe Trials Captain--- moved onto Volvo-Cannondale, then Planet X, I think he is still with them?

Chris McNutt Trials---- Co-owner of www.Ride-This.com

Scott Pachenham Suspension/Brakes--- "Beaker"- Manages the sales department of a moto shop in RI after getting hooked on moto by lead motoing the Trail 66 series.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

and the history bit...
Spooky began in 1993 as a tshirt company, selling positive hardcore and straight-edge influenced shirts at races around the east coast.

Kevin Hopkins, his wife at the time Christine, and Kevin's brother Chris Cotroneo, and a kid I never met named Bill were the owners.

They got a lot of s*** from the uptight establishment for their looks, their attitude and their political beliefs, and all the furor garnered enough tshirt sales that they decided to make the jump to having some frames built.

They wanted bikes that were good for the riding where they lived (New England, Southwestern CT specifically). That bike was the Darkside, and it was a little steeper, taller and shorter than most of the 71/73/11.75"/17" "Norba-Geometry" hardtails of the day. Nothing radical, but the geometry felt pretty great.

Being progressive DIY cats, the frame had to be built in the states. Chris Herting (3d) did the first Darkside protos, this was mid 1995 and FTW was operating his own contract fabrication outfit down in Phoenix, AZ. The I think the first run of 25ish frames was mostly sold before they ever made it back to CT, to friends of Chris, Kevin and Christine.
A few more runs of frames were ordered from AZ, and in '96 the Mothership was added to the bike lineup. This bike used the same geometry and an AMP B3 rear end to get a whopping 85 mil of travel. Christine raced this bike on the Pro DH circuit.
FTW was looking for a change of scenery in late '96, and demand was going up for Spooky's so the offer was made, and FTW came onboard and moved up to Danbury CT into the Spooky warehouse. The warehouse ruled. 1/5th of it was office space and the other 4/5ths was evenly split between fabrication space and a mini-ramp.
As demand continued to increase Spooky began hiring on more and more employees, who by and large are still the coolest, brightest people I have ever met. Things turn into a blur from here on out, Christine left the company (and Kevin) and ran off to Europe with Dave Wooten (Tioga Dave), a very shifty marketing guy was hired, who robbed the company blind. A ninja Sales guy named Adam began working there, and scared old ladies with his tatoos. The "industry" still didn't get Spooky, but consumers were beginning to catch on.

A bunch of new guys were hired...
I think the order was Wendell Robbins, who was the owner of gravity research and one hell of a machinist he was responsible for the yokes on the Metalhead. Jimmy Ponte (Today's Hood bikes honcho) was hired as a toolmaker away from Nuke Proof, where he was building frames.

Super Dave Harrison (aka Spooky Dave) appeared out of nowhere, I think after riding his bike across the country a few times with all his possesions in a Bob Trailer and began an apprenticeship with FTW and Jimmy learning the ins and outs of frame building. Dave is the shop captain at FBM now, so i guess he learned something!

A crazy Czech named Zsolt appeared right after Spooky aquired the remains of the Pro-Flex factory. Zsolt is an electrical wizard and gifted machinist with a penchant for speed metal (of both the Ducati and Musical sort). With the pro-flex spoils the boys set up Metalhead Manufafturing, an outfit that used their motley braintrust to do contract frame building.

Metalhead was turning out over 250 BMX frames a month for Kink, FBM, T1, Schwinn and MCS among others, in the spare time they had when not building Spookys.
In early '98 Spooky moved into the basement of an old studebaker dealership in Brewster, NY Sales were starting to blow-up in the UK, and Metalhead ripoffs from Planet X flooded the UK market, the greatest form of flattery. Things continued as normal, after FTW's departure sometime in '99, The gang continued building contract bikes and hardtails and FTW built the Motorheads and Project X's on his own, but still under the Spooky name.
For some reason that i can't quite understand Chris and Kevin decided to walk away fom the company in Januaryish 2000. They had just started to make money, and I don't know if that scared them or what, but with a whimper, Spooky was gone.


_Mickey


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

SuspectDevice said:



> Do you have a '97 X? That would be the missing one! FTW and I have the almost all accounted for..


Does this look familiar???



:thumbsup:


----------



## woods247 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Joined the Bandwagon*

My Bandwagon... Had a Junebug that snapped at the headtube welds. Spooky blamed the break on the tubing and said it wasn't covered under warranty. They agreed to send me a Metalhead for an additional $400. The Metalhead I received was the wrong size, so I sent it back for replacement. They sent this Bandwagon in return then stopped answering phones and pointed spookycles.com to a porn site. I got ****ed by the man twice... The Junebug geometry was perfect for southeast riding. I use to rip on that thing... Too bad those guys didn't mature enough to run the business appropriately. Today the Spooky name would undoubtedly be huge since they were one of the pioneers in dirt jump mtn bike frame design.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Project X*

Has gone back to its maker...too much bike for me to handle.
Hopefully sitting proudly in Frank's museum right now.
Was a pre-99 model. 1 of 4 like this.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

I am thinking about putting a new fork on my 96 darkside. I think it was designed around an 80mm fork. 

That said, you think a 100mm fox would throw off the geometry wildly? 

-Joe


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Lubes- Where in France are you in your signature pic?


----------



## BicyclePhD (Oct 29, 2004)

Anyone have the geomerty chart for the darkside. That was the bike I always wanted, never was able to afford it when i was in highschool and collage. I picked up a junebug frame on mtbr in 99. I loved that bike, it could climb hill and clear any log. I had to put it to rest in about a year. In my early days of mtbing my handling skills were (well I was a student and still on my m others insurance plane that was kickass) so i didn;t need handling skill. I crashed bad bent the frame so bad that if you tie a string to it you can use it a a bow and arrow. I selling off some of my fs ss so that i can get a custom frame and i would love to get the darkside geomerty. Thanks to anyone in advance.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

uphiller said:


> Lubes- Where in France are you in your signature pic?


That was in the area just a few miles north of Sancerre.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

If you look really closely, you will see my Pit-Boss. I rode it at the Sea Otter Vintage ride this year with a host of much older bikes. Was in the remaining 5 who finished the 18mi pre-ride. I still love this bike.


----------



## mountaineer (Nov 24, 2004)

Ive still got my pit-boss in custom battleship grey. My bro was the team Dr. when they had the race teams. He still has his White custom Darkside, and a one off steel road bike .
My son has been riding the pitboss on the trails in Westchester. Always gets comments.
We put a new manitou fork on it lst fall and last week set it up with XTR drivetrain.
It is such a sweek bike, and the frame is strong enough to last a long time. The Darkside was made very light and has an abuse limit.
Saw Frank at Pedros last year and we showed him the bike.- Got nostalgic:thumbsup: 
DD


----------



## SoulRider (Feb 10, 2004)

CLEAR!! I'm going to revive this great thread. I have one cracked Darkside and one rarely seen Spooky Underdog BMX bike. The BMX bike is currently going thru a resto for my 7 year old son. New(er) old school parts will grace it's lovely steel tubes. I rode my Darkside for five hard years. It finally gave up the ghost under my 200lb frame after a particular rough day at French Creek PA. I still keep the frame for nostalga. I have a couple of shirts too....


----------



## monkeynaut (Dec 20, 2006)

*Spooky 2.0*

In a bold stroke of good luck for all you people who didn't get one the first time around, you'll be happy to know that the rights to Spooky have migrated into very competent hands. Prepare for the second wave of Spooky. Now it's just a matter of waiting.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

How long will we have to wait?

And how will you keep things close to the original?? I mean won't it just be someone using a popular name???

Tell us more.


----------



## eddie_spaghetti (Apr 27, 2006)

*Another Resurrection*

Hi everyone,

UK Spooky owner here. Thought I'd post a pic of my Project-X. To say it's non standard would be a bit of an understatement but I thought you guys might appreciate it:










Best bit is, I thrash it every weekend, and it keeps coming back for more.










Ah yeah, and just to prove it does get ridden...2 weekends ago!


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

eddie_spaghetti said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> UK Spooky owner here. Thought I'd post a pic of my Project-X. To say it's non standard would be a bit of an understatement but I thought you guys might appreciate it:


Thats the dogs bollocks!!! :cornut:


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

6/6/07 www.Spookybikes.com


----------



## StevelKnivel (Jun 23, 2007)

My Metalhead.
























What's up with the new Spooky stuff?


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow Steve. That is a truly horrific bike! I guess singlespeeds _will_ ruin you life?

What's up with Spooky? Why I restarted the company to piss people off, give eastcoast bike riding deviants a mode of expression, and to make some really, really fun bikes. And as a tax shelter for my ultra-lucrative life as a "professional cycling coach and race promoter".

And well, to make money selling t-shirts.










I can't say I can be as cool with Spooky V.2 as we were back in the '90s. But we will certainly have more fun...

[email protected]


----------



## Nurgen Pete (Jan 15, 2004)

SuspectDevice said:


> I can't say I can be as cool with Spooky V.2 as we were back in the '90s. But we will certainly have more fun...


Since noone is straight edge anymore? :arf:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Awesome. Did you buy the name from the original owners? Are any of the original guys involved?


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

Vlad said:


> Awesome. Did you buy the name from the original owners? Are any of the original guys involved?


There was always the intention of me restarting (or taking the reigns) of the company in the back of people's minds. I was raised in the cult as a team rider and shop grommet, and indoctrinated by the very best. We made an agreement, along the lines therof; I provide vegan snacks, and they let me unfurl the old banner. The time was right, so about 2 months ago I began doing the groundwork to fully re-launch Spooky this fall.

There are hell of a lot of people involved on all sorts of levels that were peripheral or central members of the Spooky family. It is a sort of collective effort, of which I am the dictator. I even have a 5 year plan... Eat yer heart out Stalin


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Good luck.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*Freakin' awesome*

REMEMBER: Spooky Bikes, Faster than your Mom!

Good luck! I'll be keepin' an ear to the ground!


----------



## Soulbrotha (Mar 19, 2005)

*Spooky*

wau! It would be very nice to see Spooky rise again! I am in Europe and ride a Spooky Pit Boss in green. The bike saw so many trails and places: the alps, scottland, sweden etc. 
Very nice.

I have to take a picture of my Pit Boss. Here is a Picture of a very light Darksite from Germany. I hope the original owner from Germany does not mind that i post the picture!

Soulbrotha
PS: I would love to see a 29er version of the Pit Boss in Aluminum! That would be soooo supernice!


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Look at the head angle!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Cool thread! 

I once got the opportunity to buy a baby blue Pitboss from the then UK importer Smell the Adrenalin who I also bought my first Intense off. The bike was what I thought to be too big for me, but would have been ideal for me now, I kick myself at least once a month for not buying that frame! 

Please bring back the Pitboss and good luck!


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

What is the advantage to having such a steep head angle like that,is it for slow technical riding.I would of thought you would feel like you are going over the bars whenever the forks compressed......scary!


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

The head angle on that Darkside above is 71.5 with the 63mm Sid that the owner has specced on there. Short travel forks and steep head angles work well together, as there is very little variance in head angle as the suspension compresses. You need to realize 10 years ago Judy's came with a sticker that said "long travel" when they were configured for 80mm... 
These days with most folks running 100mm on a pure XC bikes bike designers need to make some alterations.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info but why would any bike have a steep head angle?


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

*...right on...*

Glad to here spooky will go on in some form... Planning on doing some frame runs or just T-shirts? Anyone notice the retro has been coming back strong lately...?


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

Lifecycle-
Steep head angles have their merrits, just like slack ones. I happen to like both! The obvious benefits are weighting down the front wheel while climibing, and general manuverability, especially with narrower bars. I don't much like anything steeper than 70 these days, at least with suspension and the wider bars I run.

On-One- 
We are having a lot of fun making t-shirts, tooling up to build some bikes here in house with some college acquantinces (who just happen to be skilled frame builders), and super excited about getting tooled up for some Aluminium bikes from Sapa out in Oregon. They are awesome to work with, and do a hell of a great job. Retro coming back? Like 3d violet ano? I love that stuff!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LIFECYCLE said:


> Thanks for the info but why would any bike have a steep head angle?


why not? as long as there is an acompanying fork rake all is fair in love....


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

SuspectDevice said:


> On-One-
> We are having a lot of fun making t-shirts, tooling up to build some bikes here in house with some college acquantinces (who just happen to be skilled frame builders), and super excited about getting tooled up for some Aluminium bikes from Sapa out in Oregon. They are awesome to work with, and do a hell of a great job. Retro coming back? Like 3d violet ano? I love that stuff!


Sounds badass. Exactley like violet ano...goat/grove/spooky/willits/that EWR frame/etc...personally, I love it. Put me down for a darkside if they come back.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I love the bikes of that era more than anything today,log hoppers not downhill droppers!(sorry)


----------



## vz1 (Aug 18, 2007)

What ever happened to Wendell? He machined some parts for my gsxr, he was a great guy...

Frank the welder came to my buddies bacheler party, he was a pisser.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*Suspect...Planning on doing any of the old T designs?*

I think that I have (and still wear) 4 Spooky T's.
The orig. Black Sheep, Minor Threat, Out of Step front with Black tail design on the back.

The "Fight For What You Believe" front, red heart on top of black tail on back.

East Coast Hardcore on a 13 Orig. States American flag on the back. Poss. my fave!

and...the "Ride with your friends" T with the cartoon char. front and rear

Front says, "horses, beavers, moose, porcupines, fish, people on bikes, people not on bikes, learning to co-exist and respect one another because we're all in this together...
Spooky Cycles, a really nice bike company from New York."

Back says, "snakes, bunnies, dogs, birds, blood sucking ticks, good people, bad people, learing to co-exist and respect one another because we're all in this together. Spooky Cycles, the nicest bike company on earth. Peace."


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

Eastcoaster said:


> I think that I have (and still wear) 4 Spooky T's.
> The orig. Black Sheep, Minor Threat, Out of Step front with Black tail design on the back.
> 
> The "Fight For What You Believe" front, red heart on top of black tail on back.
> ...


I hate just re-making old t-shirts. Heck, I tend to change the art slightly when I re-order t's. I loved the Fight for What you Believe shirt, but that was Chris's design, and he only wanted one run of those done.

The "Ride With Your Friends" and East Coast Hardcore shirts Might be coming back for a run. I haven't had time to finish up our website yet, but you can see what softgoods we have in stock right now by going to this link for the uk distro. For all you non UK or Japan folks, you can contact me mickey at spookybikes.com and I can get some cotton going out your way.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

I wore my Mickey supplied Spooky T to Cyclocross last weekend


----------



## Dar Kuma (Aug 12, 2006)

BUMP!!

watcha, just thought id put up a pic of my bike, its a spooky metalhead and this is how i left it at my brothers 1 year ago, its still there hidden in the back of the shed cause i moved 240 miles away
check out the troll 









ill be getting it back soon 
and i would like a spooky T, hell ill buy 2, one medium and one XL large for my bro, just let me know the price and i can paypal it to you


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*Sorry if I'm late in jumping in with this but....*

NICE on the article in Bike mag!
Should stir things up for you!
Glad to see it!


----------



## Dar Kuma (Aug 12, 2006)

New pic Still riding.









And Suspect Device, I sent you a PM.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

Can't remember the last time I saw an Onza post...


----------



## tosis (Jul 25, 2004)

SuspectDevice said:


> Can't remember the last time I saw an Onza post...


I happen to be hoarding 2 of 'em...


----------



## Dar Kuma (Aug 12, 2006)

I will have another Spooky in my possession soon, A bandwagon, Slight battle scars and some dings but it doesn't matter...
Got it for around 85 GBP off ebay.

Hoping to get some decals made up from a sign maker I know.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Has anyone seen any of the new spookies?

-Joe


----------



## Dar Kuma (Aug 12, 2006)

I've seen a couple of concept drawings on the website, but thats about it....

the bandwagon : 200% less versatile?


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

Pictures? I suck at updating the non-blog portion of the website...
One of my Rep's road bike (The Skeletor)








My Skeletor








One of the early production 6061 Junebugs (I _really_ need to get these on the website. Oldschool Darkside Geo, in a 2.8 pound package)








One of the Horror Taxi ('nee Junebug) steel frames before I dropped it off at Powdercoat... 650b optimized








A Darkside for one of my team riders








a 650b Darkside for another one of our team riders 








My 650b Darkside









Playing with a proto Metalhead








Fun with stickers








My mechanic's commuter








my commuter
















my personal 26" Darkside
















One of the ultra-light team only slalom bikes...








Also found a picture of me circa '97(in what I think is a DH race, IIRC)


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

must...keep...credit...card...in...pocket....


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Me want a single speed horror taxi...oh yes.


----------



## ecd212 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am new to this forum but I am glad to see Spooky still lives on. I got all my Spookys from Kevin back in the day. When Spooky was in brewster. Lime green project x, Flat black project x, baby blue metalheads, flat black metalhead. My body does not heal like it used to. We were part of the original platterkill & mountain creek aka diablo crew. Our back yard was Central Park. lots of big drop in central park. Bad knees forced me to give up downhill and dual salmon. Life go on!


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Spooky's look amazing.


----------



## MadaEroom (Mar 24, 2009)

A month or two back I went to the new Spooky HQ. I test rode a Darkside with Mickey out in the Massachusetts rooty rocky woods. Holy crap was it fun! Here are pictures.









The test bike.









Another shot of the test bike.









I think that's a Darkside from long long ago, or maybe a Junebug? Little help Mickey.









Here is a team bike with old geometry and new tubes. (I think that's how he explained it.)









Here' the new Supertouch. Damn, it was light!









Kittenpaste, custom steel made to order. This is Mickey's commuter. I want one of these. Frame manuactured by NFG.









Project X!









The shop.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

great pics I am really digging the Supertouch
Bad Brains references are always a +


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

wow, a great looking shop, some great looking bikes (the black and pink one is so cool), and great pics. Who said "steel is real"? 

Can I ask what kind of camera you used? Thanks for sharin.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The purple cross has my eye. Great shop also.


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

Here's a fine example of a Darkside I found in an old MBA recently.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MadaEroom (Mar 24, 2009)

I used the Canon 5D mark II with 17-40 f4 L series lens. I'm a pro photographer as my day job.


----------



## morsetaper2 (May 22, 2005)

I graduated from college about the time Spooky went bust 8 or 9 yrs ago. I wanted a Darkside once I got out and had a job. A graduation present to myself. But twas not to be. I had heard rumors of a Ti Darkside.... but it never happened. Any truth to that old rumor?


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

Pit Boss in Philly.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I like that pit boss.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

So do i,reminds me of the cove stifee.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Man... WAY too much room on the CCs. Once the re-fi is done, I may have to get a Skeletor and maybe a Horror Taxi!!


----------



## brcjacks (Feb 17, 2011)

SuspectDevice said:


> .
> .
> .
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I can fill you in on the Jackson's.
I'm the one you forgot about, Bryan. Eden is my wife. She and I have been living in the Metro Atlanta area since the summer of 2000. Before that we were in Roanoke, VA for 2 years. Greg Jackson is my brother and he is currently living in Cleveland, OH where he owns Spin bike shop. Eden and I have 2 kids now 7 and 10 years old and that's about it. Last I knew, Greg had Eden's Project X frame.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Just picked up this Spooky Junebug XT today, awesome... Can't wait to ride it!!!


----------



## ColoradoRyan (Jun 16, 2007)

Cool pics everyone. Here's my 1998 Darkside that I bought new, still the main mountain bike I ride. Even though I'm more of a West Coast guy I discovered Spooky in a 'fashion' section of Outside magazine where there was a guy wearing a Spooky T-shirt. I thought, I gotta have that T-shirt, it's so cool! So I ordered a catalog and lo and behold they sell mountain bikes too, and I fell in love with the company. I still can't believe how much I paid for the frame. I got short on money once and had to sell the parts off, but I kept the frame and got it built back up in '07 and it's pretty much the same now as in the pic. This thing is so light and handles so well I don't like riding anything else, and I dread putting a suspension fork on it, but probably will as there's so many rocks here.


----------



## Bighec (Apr 1, 2009)

Just got my Spooky Skeletor, and I'm look to replace my SC Chameleon with one of his MTB's. These things look so sweet!!!


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

BUMP! reviving a dead thread......


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

Posing with the Tree Gnome in Philly.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

pics of recent purchase. NOS Pit Boss.











Plus a pic from the same spot I always seem to take a picture of this winter.


----------



## JMARTIN (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi. I have what i think is an early spooky bike.I contacted FTW and he stated that he made it for spooky.And it could be a close to the first bikes he made for them.Does anyone have any info on this bike?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

JMARTIN said:


> Does anyone have any info on this bike?


Can you be more specific?


----------



## JMARTIN (Aug 8, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> Can you be more specific?


Well ,any info on spooky darkside or metalhead that would look similar .
Pictures of early spooky bikes.Brochures.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

How about a close-up pic of that front brake situation? That's a lot of brake and arches and whatnot.


----------



## JMARTIN (Aug 8, 2009)

JMARTIN said:


> Well ,any info on spooky darkside or metalhead that would look similar .
> Pictures of early spooky bikes.Brochures.


I know,that is alot of brake.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Indeed. Needs some Odyssey straddle rods.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

*1995 Spooky Darkside*

I bought a 19" Spooky Junebug for $75, sight unseen. My buddy picked it up and immediately noticed that the headtube was cracked. I brought the frame to FTW and we did a Junebug to 17" Darkside swap (this frame had a damaged toptube and cracked headtube). After a few months and new powder, here it is.

Also, I had a Cannondale P-bone fork with the world's shortest steerer. I pounded the thing out and Ted Wojcik fabricated a new steerer. FTW pinned it for safe keeping.

The bikes weighs 22.4 pounds.

Enjoy.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Good on you for putting the effort onto saving it.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

jeff said:


> Good on you for putting the effort onto saving it.


Luckily, FTW (and Ted Wojcik) is only <1.5 hours from my residence. Holy crap, he knows a lot about aluminum and bike fabrication. The frame save didn't cost too much and I had most of the parts kicking around.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

You're a lucky dog to have Frank and Ted so close...would be really cool to visit their shops and soak up the history.


Cool that you had the frame repaired...Frank redid one of my Metalheads a while back...awesome workmanship, and great to deal with.




Steve


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Both builders have so many cool bikes hanging off the ceiling - some RIP, some WiP.

Ted makes me laugh, because every time I go over there, it takes him 10 minutes to find my stuff.



eastcoaststeve said:


> You're a lucky dog to have Frank and Ted so close...would be really cool to visit their shops and soak up the history.
> 
> Cool that you had the frame repaired...Frank redid one of my Metalheads a while back...awesome workmanship, and great to deal with.
> 
> Steve


----------



## Trialsinky (Sep 19, 2006)

*My two*

Needed to revive this thread. Here is my motorhead I just scored the other day and my metalhead (serial number "proto") I'm in the process of rebuilding them both with period parts. If anybody has parts they want to sell, or a clue on the motorhead eye-to-eye that would be great.


----------



## thepearl (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

thepearl said:


> View attachment 996534


More pics please, damn that's cool....


----------



## thepearl (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm currently am fixing the front wheel I'll take more pics I planned on making it an ebike but I may just sell it not really sure spokes and new hoop will be here tmrw


----------

